# WorldMark the Club Management Agreement



## lcml11 (Mar 16, 2014)

Some have suggested buying into WorldMark the Club as an alternative to Wyndham Club Pass or vice a versa.  Before doing so, a review of the following might be in order.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/board/info/pdfs/managementagreement.pdf

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/board/info/pdfs/WM_Club_Guidelines.pdf


----------



## ronparise (Mar 16, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> Some have suggested buying into WorldMark the Club as an alternative to Wyndham Club Pass or vice a versa.  Before doing so, a review of the following might be in order.
> 
> https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/board/info/pdfs/managementagreement.pdf
> 
> https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/board/info/pdfs/WM_Club_Guidelines.pdf



I think you are confused.

Worldmark is an alternative to Club Wyndham in the same way that Marriott is an alternative to Wyndham and Starwood is an alternative to Wyndham and Hilton is an alternative to Wyndham etc

and buying Worldmark is not an alternative to Club Pass.. Club Pass is an exchange program  not a vacation ownership program...you cant buy Club Pass

Anyone contemplating a timeshare purchase is well advised to understand its organization and at least know where the organizing documents are located. So thanks for posting this stuff....but you are missing the club declaration... Is there a reason you left it out? or is it that you should be asking the questions instead of offering the advice.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 16, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I think you are confused.
> 
> Worldmark is an alternative to Club Wyndham in the same way that Marriott is an alternative to Wyndham and Starwood is an alternative to Wyndham and Hilton is an alternative to Wyndham etc
> 
> ...



Actually, I posted the two entries because I ran across them looking for something else and thought some might be interested.  Did not run across the one you mentioned.  

The only question pertaining to WorldMark, the Club, I have, is given the lawsuit settlement and now the Wyndham Club Pass program taking their former availability for Wyndham Club Plus, is this club going to be a viable option for someone that is not already a member.  Or, like you indicated, the other non-WorldMark players other parts of Wyndham or those outside of Wyndham going to the big winners.

If anyone has a crystal ball out there, maybe they can share the answer.

P.S.  Others maybe interested in the Club Declaration, maybe post a link?


----------



## ronparise (Mar 16, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> Actually, I posted the two entries because I ran across them looking for something else and thought some might be interested.  Did not run across the one you mentioned.
> 
> The only question pertaining to WorldMark, the Club, I have, is given the lawsuit settlement and now the Wyndham Club Pass program taking their former availability for Wyndham Club Plus, is this club going to be a viable option for someone that is not already a member.  Or, like you indicated, the other non-WorldMark players other parts of Wyndham or those outside of Wyndham going to the big winners.
> 
> ...




I didnt comment on winners and losers at all  and No one is taking any availability from anyone.

So once again Im forced to conclude that you really dont know what you are talking about


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 16, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I didnt comment on winners and losers at all  and No one is taking any availability from anyone.
> 
> So once again Im forced to conclude that you really dont know what you are talking about



Just as a side line, the info coming out of various Wyndham sources, is that Club Wyndham Pass availability for those that do not currently have developer points is that access to the Club Wyndham Pass inventory would occur upon purchase of developer points from the participating clubs.  Therefore it is very much possible to buy access to the Wyndham Club Pass inventory.

Since you and I both have control of Platinum memberships, this will not negatively impact us much  Mega Rentors with Platinum memberships should be the big winners in this game for the high demand inventory.

As for the possible issue relating to the no renting provision in the Wyndham Vacation Resorts rules pertaining to the Wyndham Club Pass program, there is no apparent difference in the relevant restriction through the Pass program and the one that exists through the current Club Wyndham Plus rules.  i.e. it has not stop any Mega Rentor lately.

Under the Wyndham Management Agreement, apparently WorldMark reservations can be rented straight up with no corresponding rule (this does not apparently address the Wyndham Club Pass rules for WorldMark on this point as it relates to the Wyndham Club Pass program.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 16, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> Just as a side line, the info coming out of various Wyndham sources, is that Club Wyndham Pass availability for those that do not currently have developer points is that access to the Club Wyndham Pass inventory would occur upon purchase of developer points from the participating clubs.  Therefore it is very much possible to buy access to the Wyndham Club Pass inventory.
> 
> Since you and I both have control of Platinum memberships, this will not negatively impact us much  Mega Rentors with Platinum memberships should be the big winners in this game for the high demand inventory.
> 
> ...



Whether renting is allowed of not allowed by the Club Wyndham or Worldmark rules has nothing to do with the fact that renting is specifically prohibited by the Club Pass rules. Renting is not important to the discussion at hand; the subject of which is "will availability in either system, for that systems members, be diminished by Club Wyndham Plus?

I say no.  

and I think the point you and others are missing is that there is nothing that you can point to and call "Club Pass inventory"   All availability at 9 months in both systems will be there for that systems  owners to reserve. ie there is no "set aside" for Club Pass.

at least thats what I think.

by the way

My Platinum ownership wont help me much with Club Pass, as very little of what I own is developer purchased. (about a half of one percent) and I really have no need, as I also have a significant position in Worldmark...In fact Im writing this at a Worldmark resort.  So I dont need Club Pass to get a Worldmark reservation.  and I dont expect to ever use it.   This new program doesnt help me at all...nor does it take anything from me.


----------

